# 120V receptacles from 277/480V light pole.



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

There is this beast made by Eaton, but I'm sure you're gonna pay a bit for it. Not sure who else makes an all-in-one version.


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

My supervisor ( a sales guy ) thinks I'm being anal by insisting on a 3KVA tranny to power a 120V recep.
Could someone point me to applicable code ?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Think about what your load will be first. Will it be a constant 20 amps?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I use the epoxy type.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If you don't need much power, this is another way to do it off of street lights using the Photocell twist-lock socket:

http://www.ripleylightingcontrols.com/twist-lock-accessories/ancillary-power-tap.html


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

gunnut666 said:


> My supervisor ( a sales guy ) thinks I'm being anal by insisting on a 3KVA tranny to power a 120V recep...


 I think 3kVA is overkill for a general purpose receptacle. 

When I've done this in the past, I've used 2kVA and a 15A breaker and it works fine.


----------

